# Orlando Florida area



## Grant (Aug 13, 2016)

Anyone here from the Orlando area? Where are the best venues to see live classical music?


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

Not from Orlando but Sarasota. Not too far away.

One of the events you have near you is a long-running Bach Festival -- Winter Park Bach Festival. The society holds concerts basically from now through February. Lots of opportunities there.

If you're willing to travel down to Miami, the Cleveland Orchestra has a winter residency at the Arsht Center. They do a couple of concerts in November and then do a longer stay in late January-early February, putting on six concerts I believe.

If you're willing to drive down to Naples, the Vienna Philharmonic is among the visiting orchestras performing there. It's a mini-residency established last season.

And of course you have your local band, the Orlando Philharmonic.


----------

